# wild camping Heaton Park Manchester



## snuff

Does anyone know where I can park / wild camp near to Heaton park Manchester ? as im not sure your allowed to camp in the park its self , Im off to see oasis and would like to have a few drinks and sleep over . I only have a small camper van which looks like a normal van if that helps , also i have a blue disabled badge. 

Any help would be great 

cheers

j


----------



## petepub

I used to live in the pub by the park Woodthorpe Hotel on Bury old road. They have a very big car park I am sure if you rang them or went in for a meal they may let you stay the night. I cannot remember the phone number so you will have to look it up. Good Luck
Peter


----------



## tomnjune

*wild camping*

hi we stay at cc burrs in bury, on the way into the site is a car park near, the site entrance, next to a pub we have seen few motorhomes parked there , as you cant always get on the cc site , good bus servise and tram ,from bury to manchester, and you can always get a taxi to get you to the site, at night . hope this helps also great market and bury black puddings, tom n june


----------



## maxautotrail

*Re: wild camping heaton park manchester*



snuff said:


> Does anyone know where I can park / wild camp near to Heaton park Manchester ? as im not sure your allowed to camp in the park its self , Im off to see oasis and would like to have a few drinks and sleep over . I only have a small camper van which looks like a normal van if that helps , also i have a blue disabled badge.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> cheers
> 
> j


Hi

I don't wish to put a dampener on this for you but a work colleague lives not far from the park and he told me that the police have recommended that the shops shut and board up for the duration. Also the police have told the pubs that they will make a lot of money (selling drinks) but to expect the properties to be trashed.

As I say I don't want to put a dampener on this for you, I'm just passing on information.

I would seriously think of parking somewhere away from the venue. I understand that the trams are running to get people there but are not running after the event to get people away. Again this is hearsay.

Best wishes

Keith


----------



## Midnightrambler

Hi Snuff
I live near to Heaton Park & I understand it will be chaotic.
There is a Park & Ride signposted from the M60/M62, don't know the exact location but it may be worth investigating.
Don't know any wildcamping spots, but Birch Services may be a possibility.
Hope this helps 
Alan


----------



## Midnightrambler

Hi Snuff, me again' Have found this on our local newspaper website. 
may be of interest
Alan

THE promoters behind the three Oasis concerts to be staged at Heaton Park this week hope that motorists don't look back in anger!

For the gigs, to take place on June 4, June 6 and June 7, will result in a series of road closures in and around the concert venue.

These will come in to place on the evening of each concert from 9.30pm onwards until the audience has dispersed and the roads can safely be opened, which is anticipated to be around 1am.

The road closures will affect: • Bury Old Road between Heywood Road and Scholes Lane/Sheepfoot Lane; • Sheepfoot Lane, between Bury Old Road and Middleton Road.

Diversion signs will be put in place on the nights of the concerts to allow motorists to take alternate routes. There will also be signs put up in up in advance of the concerts to advise residents of these road closures.

There will also be waiting restrictions in place on Bury Old Road, Sheepfoot Lane and St. Margaret's Road from around midday on concert days. Similar restrictions will be provided on each of the side roads in the vicinity of their junctions with the main roads.

Signs will be provided to exclude concert traffic from the residential areas near the venue and additional enforcement will be in place to deal with illegally parked and obstructive vehicles.

A Bury Council spokesman said: "We are aware that there will be disruption in the area around Heaton Park for local residents throughout the durations of the concerts.

"Staff from Bury Council have been working alongside representatives from organisations such as the police, Manchester City Council and the concert promoters to put plans in place to help keep this to a minimum. However, we also want to make local residents aware that road closures could be brought into operation at other times if circumstances make this necessary".

More information about the concert and the plans which have been put in place to minimise the impact on local residents can be found on the Heaton Park website at www.heatonpark.org.uk.

Meanwhile, as anticipation mounts, concert promoters, SJM Concerts are working with Manchester City Council to ensure the three day event is safe, successful and enjoyable for everyone from concert-goers to the local community. This includes a community information hotline 0161 954 9003, which is a dedicated line for local residents and businesses to call if they have any questions or concerns about the concerts. It will be available from 8am on Thursday until 1am after each show.

Other arrangements include park and ride facilities near Heaton Park and shuttle buses to and from the city centre.

Rob Ballantine, director of SJM Concerts, said: "It's great to see a band from Manchester utilising one of Europe's finest public parks in their home town for what will be a great celebration of everything Manchester has to offer.

"While this is the first time the park has seen an event of such magnitude since the Pope's visit in 1982, there has been more than six months of planning involving all agencies and councils and we are confident that the concerts will be well received and a great success."

Anyone with further queries can contact: community information hotline 0161 954 9003; the Metrolink information helpline 0161 205 2000; or the traffic management hotline on 07500 452242.


----------



## Zozzer

*Re: wild camping heaton park manchester*



maxautotrail said:


> snuff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can park / wild camp near to Heaton park Manchester ? as im not sure your allowed to camp in the park its self , Im off to see oasis and would like to have a few drinks and sleep over . I only have a small camper van which looks like a normal van if that helps , also i have a blue disabled badge.
> 
> Any help would be great
> 
> cheers
> 
> j
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I don't wish to put a dampener on this for you but a work colleague lives not far from the park and he told me that the police have recommended that the shops shut and board up for the duration. Also the police have told the pubs that they will make a lot of money (selling drinks) but to expect the properties to be trashed.
> 
> As I say I don't want to put a dampener on this for you, I'm just passing on information.
> 
> I would seriously think of parking somewhere away from the venue. I understand that the trams are running to get people there but are not running after the event to get people away. Again this is hearsay.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Keith
Click to expand...

I can confirm that due to the road works all late night trams services have been suspended. We went to the Jean Michael Jarre concert two weeks ago and decided to drive in by car in order to get home from the venue.

Personally I would NOT chance wildcamping around that area. I too suggest the Bury CC, if you can get on it that is.


----------



## 124249

No way are u allow to camp in Heaton Park the wander have a field day trust me I live near Heaton Park and beside there nothing there is boring...due to that concert many roads are close but I`m not sure if ur allow to park down the many streets that leads to Heaton Park...Side street u could try


----------



## teemyob

*Wild Camp*

Heaton Park,

Plenty of places you could wild camp but do not know of any where I would do it.

I know the area very well and unless you can get on the pub car park, forget it. Book in at Bury Campsite.

Trev


----------



## snuff

HI All 

Thanks for all the advice. 

We got To Heaton Park early to see where to park, the roads were not shut off but there were police bollards on the side of the main road around the park , So no parking was allowed. We found a cracking little spot 1 minute walk away from the Woodthorpe Hotel on Bury old road where Peter recommended so thanks for that ! It was a road directly across from the pub which was residential, drive to the bottom and there was a stretch of woodland next to some houses, we parked there and it was great spot ! avoided any crowds and noise at 12pm after the gig . Would recommend it of your going to the gig sat or sun. We did get up early to leave as we didnt want to out stay are welcome. 

Regards

Jay


----------

